# Microsoft Fesses Up To 19 Vulnerabilities, MSBlast-Level Worm Predicted



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

Gregg Keizer said:


> Courtesy of TechWeb News
> 
> Microsoft Tuesday released its largest group of security patches in nearly a year as it posted 12 security bulletins encompassing 19 vulnerabilities, 14 of which it marked "Critical," its highest warning.
> Among them is a vulnerability that will likely lead to the biggest, baddest worm since mid-2003, said Mike Murray, the director of research at vulnerability management vendor nCircle.
> ...


source


----------

